# vacuum attachment for dewalt palm sander???



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Have any of you guys had success either buying or making a vacuum attachment for a dewalt palm sander?
I have searched the web but I have not found anything.
There must be some kind of attachment. If not I have no doubt that some of the more clever guys on this forum have come up with something.
I have a full size vac which I think is 2" and also a recently purchased a 2 gallon cord/battery operated dewalt vac. So size wont be an issue. 
I am eagerly awaiting some much needed assistance.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I was given an adapter once that is made to clean dryer vents out... It is green flexible rubber and fits anysize vac hose really. It will fit almost any sander port as well because it is flexible. It was an as seen on tv item called the Lint Lizard and it worked for my sanders onto my 1.5 vac hose. I lost the that but now i have a festool vac that fits right on my bosch orbital and palm sander. 

http://www.amazon.com/Telebrands-Lizard-Flexible-Vacuum-On/dp/B006ZV3LJ0

If you see this picture it is the top half of the attachment, hey only $5!!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

http://m.instructables.com/id/Shop-Vac-Hose-Adapter-for-Free/


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The dust bag attachment always used to double as a vac adapter if you took off the bag part. At least on a lot of palm sanders 
There has to be a factory adapter I'm thinking


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Duct tape is what I use. Most of the shop vac hoses will fit the exhaust port of a Dewalt close enough that simply taping them together works fine.


----------



## shinehound (Dec 1, 2014)

My different shop vacs have different hose sizes, but the smallest one in this adapter pack slides into the small ring on the back of the DeWalt. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-3-Piece-Adapter-Kit-VT1755/202077239
The soap lid is a nice idea, but if you actually use this setup much, even the heavy duty attachments start to break after awhile, I'm guessing the soap lid is made of not that tough of plastic


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Universal-Power-Tool-Adaptor-VT1407/100206293



These will connect just about anything.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Universal-Power-Tool-Adaptor-VT1407/100206293
> 
> 
> 
> These will connect just about anything.



not really... lots of machines have oval ports, plus that thing is long and awkward. Good for hose to hose or hose to extension tube and that's bout it from my experience.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

shinehound said:


> My different shop vacs have different hose sizes, but the smallest one in this adapter pack slides into the small ring on the back of the DeWalt.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-3-Piece-Adapter-Kit-VT1755/202077239
> The soap lid is a nice idea, but if you actually use this setup much, even the heavy duty attachments start to break after awhile, I'm guessing the soap lid is made of not that tough of plastic



The guy making the soap lid attachment forgot to poke holes in the paper so air will move through it. I use a fat nail set to punch them right through. My bosch palm sander has the six holes so thats what I do.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> not really... lots of machines have oval ports, plus that thing is long and awkward. Good for hose to hose or hose to extension tube and that's bout it from my experience.



Ya, really. They'll flex to the contours of ovals.


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

i use a piece of sump pump hose with an adapter to the shop vac hose.


----------

